# Carpark fob has stopped working. Mgt Co want €60. Can I source one and clone it?



## Pinkpanter

My carpark fob has stopped working and the management company want €60 for a new replacement fob. This is excessive and I don't want to pay this amount. Can I clone a replacement?

I was looking online and a clone fob can cost £5 in the UK. It does not allow rolling frequency?

Are most apartment gates rolling frequency? 

Any suggestions to avoid this rip off would be grateful.


----------



## shesells

I would very much hope you cannot clone your car park fob. Think about it, if you can do, every wannabe car thief/burglar can do it. Is that how secure you want your car park to be.

In most cases the MCs have high replacement costs to encourage people to look after their fob and prevent extra copies in circulation. 

I would see a good case though for minimal charges if the faulty/damaged fob is returned for a new one. 

It may be worth asking.


----------



## Dermot

Did you check the battery?


----------



## ontour

You haven't lost the fob, the equipment has stopped working and needs to be fixed. €60 is an excessive charge to fix a faulty fob.  

There are a number of different types of fobs and I have heard of various types being cloned.

Try to find out who the locksmith is that supplies the fobs, they might fix your fob for a smaller charge.


----------



## Pinkpanter

Yes. I changed the battery about a month ago. Will check it again. 

I just don't like the feeling of being ripped off by management companies. I think they see it as a cash cow. 

Can probably buy a fob for a euro and charge a premium because they break due to the poor quality!

Thanfully I'm careful and have not needed a replacement due to a careless attitude.


----------



## Dermot

Are you friendly with a electrician or TV repair man.  They could test it to see if it is okay. 

Are you sure the code on the gate has not been changed?

 I understand where you are coming from and I think you should be treated a lot better especially when you have it in your possession. 

Ring them up and discuss your problem with the Management Co. 

I know that it is possible to clone them but you would need to be getting a good few of them.

 I do not know who clones them.


----------



## ontour

Pinkpanter said:


> I just don't like the feeling of being ripped off by management companies. I think they see it as a cash cow.



If it was the management company making money this would be going back in to running the development, it is more likely that a management agent is charging an administration fee.  If one of the owners volunteered to look after the administration of the fobs the charge would probably be much lower.


----------



## jaykayphd

Open up the fob.  If you see a series of 12-15 tiny switches you can simply buy a similar one on ebay or wherever and replicate the sequence of off-on you see on the current set of switches on the switches in the new fob.  Job done.


----------



## Vanessa

Why not disregard every other arrangement put in place by YOUR management company while you are at it.
The figure for replacement is that price because any cheaper and owners and tenants wouldn't take care of the fob. 
If you have an issue why not attend the A.G.M. and raise the matter with the management company and the management agent.


----------



## Pinkpanter

The fob stopped working! I did not lose it and I did not mis handle it in any way.

By the way I paid the €60 euro and I'm sure the management company are delighted with their Cash Cow!!


----------



## shesells

Pinkpanter said:


> The fob stopped working !!! I did not lose it and I did not mis handle it in any way.
> By the way I paid the €60 euro and I'm sure the management company are delighted with their Cash Cow!!



Did you ask for a cheaper rate seeing as the other one was faulty. No Management Company or Agent would use car parking fobs as "a cash cow" - the fee would be to entice people to take better care. As I've already said, in the case of the fob not working and being returned to them, they should not charge the same amount as they would for a "lost" fob.


----------



## Mr R

shesells said:


> No Management Company or Agent would use car parking fobs as "a cash cow"


This seems naive.


----------



## shesells

Mr R said:


> This seems naive.



Forgive me, I only have 9 years as an owner/director in our development and am actively involved in cross-development management company meetings and fora.


----------



## Vanessa

shesells said:


> Forgive me, I only have 9 years as an owner/director in our development and am actively involved in cross-development management company meetings and fora.


 

While you have several years experience and obviously know what you are posting about Mr R was talking to a fella from the North down in the pub who says that he can get it cheaper. This is what you have to put up with


----------



## Knuttell

shesells said:


> I would see a good case though for minimal charges if the faulty/damaged fob is returned for a new one. It may be worth asking.



Had to replace a 12 year old fob a few years back,the thing had just eventually died,the management co wanted and got €110 for it.

I waited til the next AGM and insisted that the cost be reduced to what it cost the management co,that cost was it turned out €50.

Frankly I have very little confidence in any management company that cannot get a fob for any less than €50,if they are this poor at getting value for money on the bog standard basics,then God only knows how badly we are getting done on the big stuff.


----------



## ontour

Knuttell said:


> Frankly I have very little confidence in any management company that cannot get a fob for any less than €50,if they are this poor at getting value for money on the bog standard basics,then God only knows how badly we are getting done on the big stuff.



Knuttel,
This is going to sound like a broken record in this forum but why don't you offer to research the cost of replacement fobs as your contribution towards the member effort to run the management company?

You are probably absolutely correct about 'getting done' on lots of stuff.  Even if a member does not have time to attend monthly meetings or become a director, it should not be too arduous to take on a project such as researching waste collection options, ground maintenance, lifts, painting etc.

The current culture is such that very few people get involved in the running of management companies. They generally receive criticism rather than appreciation.  Decisions are made based on limitations of the management company rather than the very best interest of members.


----------



## Knuttell

ontour said:


> The current culture is such that very few people get involved in the running of management companies. They generally receive criticism rather than appreciation. Decisions are made based on limitations of the management company rather than the very best interest of members.


 
Put in a few yeras as a director in this particular development having wrestled control away from the developer,just no longer have the time to do what others are supposed to be doing in all our interests.

When I was a Director,old fobs that didnt work any more were replaced gratis to the owner.I understand the need to charge a goodly wedge for fobs lost through carelessness but extortionate practices on top of expensive management fees are unfair.


----------



## ajapale

Hi Painkiller,

Ive just expanded the title of this interesting thread:

Carpark fob has stopped working. Mgt Co want €60. Can I source one and clone it?



Pinkpanter said:


> It does not allow rolling frequency?
> 
> Are most apartment gates rolling frequency?



What does "rolling frequency" mean?

aj


----------

